

Seven years in hell - speeder
http://www.avoiceformen.com/mens-rights/domestic-violence-industry/seven-years-in-hell/

======
alexjeffrey
what can you even say to this? a system so corrupt and biased towards women
accusers that a callous ex-wife can ruin her ex-husband's life with very
little chance of punishment, with the full help and support of the police, the
law and advocacy groups?

This is what feminism does - while there are plenty of feminists who want
equal rights, there seems to be an ever-present element of women who will
eternally play the victim card to stack the deck in their favour, with an
undercurrent of anti-male sexism that somehow seems to be considered
acceptable.

I will always support the movement towards equal rights but things like this
make me sick and only serve to harm the overall image of equal rights. I hope
something is done about these laws and policies.

~~~
speeder
I will post here my what I wrote in the forum (cannot exactly disclose it, but
lots of the people there are damaged men, and thus usually blame everything on
women) where I saw this post originally:

The problem is not only VAWA...

United States is severely broken currently, PRISM, VAWA, excessive
pedohunting, Manning prosecution, stopping a president plane, throwing false
rape accusations against a journalist, making a kid suicide over legal hell
(Aaron Swartz for those that don't know, the same prosecutors are also
involved into other horrible cases of overprosecution), imprisoning a 19 year
old boy over a sarcastic comment over a online game (someone called a boy
playing League of Legends "crazy", he replied: "Yes sure, I am so crazy I will
go to a kindergarten shoot the toddlers and eat their still beating hearts,
lol jk"), asking a half million bail on that boy (yes O.o, some people were
confused, because it beats bails of rape, murder and other extremely violent
crime cases)...

And the most sad of it all, is that most of US people don't move their asses,
instead they just show their hole to the president (whoever it is at the time)
and wait to get fucked.

